# RIP Humbug - 28/03/13



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Had her since she was a little-un - not sure whether it was the stress from moving vivariums, if she fell from the terrarium background and injured herself, bullied by the other female leopard gecko or something else - sadly she past away earlier this evening


----------

